# MES Hot Spot



## tjohnson (Jan 25, 2010)

I smoked 25 lbs of sticks this weekend, and right rear corner definately had a "Hot Spot".

I slid a $0.99 12"x12" ceramic tile, as recommended by Ron, and this fixed the problem.  After about an hour, the tile "Cracked".  

Anyone have another idea for a heat deflector?


Thanks!


TJ


----------



## Dutch (Jan 25, 2010)

Having done tile work, my suggestion would be to find a thicker tile. That crack shouldn't be much of a problem though, if the tile cracked in half, slide the two pieces together and smoke away. But having paid 99¢ for the tile, replacement would be a cheap fix.


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 25, 2010)

I had a couple of pieces of 3/16 steel laying around That I used. I cleaned them up with an angle die grinder. Than did season run on my smoker. It coated them in a nice golden color. They were ready to use with some meat. I have another solution rolling in my head I just need the time.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 25, 2010)

This is what I have been using, a insulated cookie sheet wrapped in alum foil.  You may have to worry about the cooking tray's embedded insulation burning, but so far I haven't had a problem I double or triple wrap the tray.

Look at the bottom image, see comments there....













This image is the side that faces down inside the MES.  You can clearly see the outline of the protective shell for the elements and wood chip tray.  The left side of this image is the right corner of the MES.  Some observations:
• The left corner is NOT the hottest spot, you can easily tell by how dark the alum foil has turned.
• The area directly between the element protective housing and back wall is the hotest.  Notice that to the left (when in MES) of my heat baffle shows it is hotter than the right (which in the image below the right is hotter).  This is a little puzzling because the right wall of the MES around the feeder tube really gets hot to the touch.  So why doesn't that heat reflect on this heat baffle?  I think it is due to the cool air coming in from both the vent holes and whatever air leakage the feeder tube allows in.  Not sure just a guess.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 25, 2010)

Go the the hardware store and get some fire bricks. They shouldn't crack unless they get super super hot.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 26, 2010)

I may have found a solution.....

While searching SMF I found a number of pics of wood & charcoal smokers with heat deflectors made out of steel plate. Looks like 1/2' holes punched in it.  Looks like a screen out of a feed mill!

I'm gonna call a friend who works for a steel supplier tomorrow.


TJ


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 26, 2010)

I had some 3/4" granite leftover from a job, and cut out a 12"x12" piece.

No cracks and a GREAT heat sink!!!


TJ


----------



## deltadude (Jan 26, 2010)

Isn't 3/4" a bit thick and cause the water pan to NOT rest on the rack's support rails?


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 26, 2010)

Deltadude

3/4" worked in a pinch, but does get in the way of the water pan as you suggest.

Found a leftover 1/2"x12"x12" Granite Tile.  Much Better Fit!





Stone should hold up better than ceramic or porcelain.

TJ


----------

